# Barrels???



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Who makes the best barrel for the Glock? Is it Storm Lake or Lone Wolf?? I just traded for a Golock 19 and I want to shoot lead with it. Which one do you fellows like the best as they are priced the same?:smt017


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

No experience with either. I have a Bar-Sto in my Glock 34. I'm very happy with it. Check out their website---http://www.barsto.com/. Compare prices and let us know what you go with. 

From what I've heard and experienced I know Bar-Sto is as good if not better than most.


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Forgot to mention Wilson Combat also makes a match-grade barrel for the Glock 17.

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/a_barrels_glock.asp


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks MP4094 I'll check them out.:smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, I only have a Lone Wolf 9mm conversion barrel for G35. The barrel is very sturdy. But I've heard Barsto and Storm are pretty good also.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> Hi, I only have a Lone Wolf 9mm conversion barrel for G35. The barrel is very sturdy. But I've heard Barsto and Storm are pretty good also.


A lot of the guys here go with the Wolf and I getting some good vibes on Storm Lake also. I just found out today that Storm Lake makes barrels for some Sigs,Nighthawk,&Clarks Customs. That's a pretty good track record. Anyway thaks for the info.:smt1099


----------



## Rich447 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a storm lake barrel and am happy with it. I just dropped it in, and no fitting needed. 

HOWEVER, the camber is very tight. My reloads have to be sized perfectly and CLEAN otherwise it will bind up with out of tolerance cases. So there is no problems plicking with it, but I wouldn't carry it like that.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Another altenative. I've never used an aftermarket barrel in any of my Glocks-----yet.
http://www.kkmprecision.com/custom_pistol_barrels/home.php?cat=1


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Rich447 said:


> I have a storm lake barrel and am happy with it. I just dropped it in, and no fitting needed.
> 
> HOWEVER, the camber is very tight. My reloads have to be sized perfectly and CLEAN otherwise it will bind up with out of tolerance cases. So there is no problems plicking with it, but I wouldn't carry it like that.


Thanks as I have had guys say the same thing at the range. I am still shopping.:mrgreen:



Ram Rod said:


> Another altenative. I've never used an aftermarket barrel in any of my Glocks-----yet.
> http://www.kkmprecision.com/custom_pistol_barrels/home.php?cat=1


Wow! I do like the info on this one as they come right out and say they have a full supported chamber and it's good to go for lead. Lead cuts my cost about in half and I can practice more. Right now it's costing me about $12.00 a hundred to produce 100rds of 9mm with a copper jacket. 
Thanks Ram Rod:smt1099


----------



## Rich447 (Jun 1, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Right now it's costing me about $12.00 a hundred to produce 100rds of 9mm with a copper jacket.
> Thanks Ram Rod:smt1099


You can cut that in half again if you cast your own slugs


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Rich447 said:


> You can cut that in half again if you cast your own slugs


I know your right Rich but we just got done buying a new AR-15 and a Dillon XL-650. I got a young man here local that's taking care of most of my bullets.:smt023


----------



## Rich447 (Jun 1, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I know your right Rich but we just got done buying a new AR-15 and a Dillon XL-650. I got a young man here local that's taking care of most of my bullets.:smt023


Dillon 650. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....... ahhhhhhh......

casting the bullets is the worst part. good for you, lucky


----------

